# Ridgid spring fling 16



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I found the flyer here,,,

http://www.constructiontoolservice.com/Newsletter


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Thinkin bout nanoreel, doesn't it come with a camera


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> Thinkin bout nanoreel, doesn't it come with a camera


I used the nano for the first time the other day... Pushed 10' then the rod went flimsy.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Thinkin bout nanoreel, doesn't it come with a camera


You can use the cs6

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

